# Eheim 2217 for 55 gallon?



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi guys/gals,

New here. My brother has a Eheim 2217 that he isn't using (tank down). Said I can use it in my 55 gallon. Is this overkill for a cichlid tank that size?

Thanks!


----------



## oramacym (Apr 9, 2011)

No, you will be fine. Many people use two 2217's on their tanks that are slightly larger than yours. Fantastic filter btw


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

overkill means you won't need to clean it as often. go for it.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Very good filter for a 55. I use a single 2217 on a 75 with no problem.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

No such thing as over filtering unless the current is too strong for the tank. I think a 2217 would be great for a 55 gallon.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, seems like the 2217 is great for my setup, from the experts!  And I really appreciate the input. How long should I run the HOB filter for the canister to acclimate and take over?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> How long should I run the HOB filter for the canister to acclimate and take over?


4-6 weeks.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

A great filter for a 55gal tank. I never understood what people mean by over kill when it comes to filtering water.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Overkill can happen if there's either too much current, or too many filters now to clean. For instance, 6 HOB's on a 55. It can be done.


----------

